# Killer Tree/Hedge: Tutorial



## Muffy

Dear Terra,

It is always good to come & find that you are still posting more things to add to my "want" list!lol These are great. Can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve for this season!

Muf


----------



## ter_ran

*Love it! It is a very evil killer tree indeed! Krispy Kudos to ya as always Terra! *


----------



## maddier

Hey, I read this blog before , didn't have time to post a comment then.I read it again , great idea. I haven't had time to test it yet , though.I watched you tombstone video it was super cool . CWTH......................


----------



## maddier

maddier;bt1446 said:


> Hey, I read this blog before , didn't have time to post a comment then.I read it again , great idea. I haven't had time to test it yet , though.I watched you tombstone video it was super cool . CWTH!!!!!!!......................I really enjoy how you explain each step and show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Maddie


----------

